# NOT ARRIVED NO PAY ?????



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

So I am looking at Nov 5, I did a block from 4 to 8 pm. and I am showing only 40.00. I asked where was my pay 4 that day. and they said u never completed any deliveries. I am like what. I explained I got the WELL DONE ALL DELIVERIES COMPLETED SCREEN. AND ALSO NO NOTICE ABOUT missed blocks. can I plz get feed back on this. This is crazy


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> So I am looking at Nov 5, I did a block from 4 to 8 pm. and I am showing only 40.00. I asked where was my pay 4 that day. and they said u never completed any deliveries. I am like what. I explained I got the WELL DONE ALL DELIVERIES COMPLETED SCREEN. AND ALSO NO NOTICE ABOUT missed blocks. can I plz get feed back on this. This is crazy


That is sketchy. call support.
I actually forgot to do so myself, or I'd send it to you, but save the number in your contacts. You will be able to call even when you're done with a block. Just one of those things that keeps slippin' my mind.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> That is sketchy. call support.
> I actually forgot to do so myself, or I'd send it to you, but save the number in your contacts. You will be able to call even when you're done with a block. Just one of those things that keeps slippin' my mind.


I talk to support they said that they could not help me I would have to email. But I told him I had also talked to support on that night about two of my trips. They said if you contacted us then we will have a record that you were out there and we will have a record of all your trips I said thank you very much. I sent off an email to Amazon Flex I haven't heard back from them yet. They're probably sick of hearing from me but I know I was out there they know I was out there so I'm hoping it's just a computer glitch but I will keep trying until they realize that I was there. Thanks for your input


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> I talk to support they said that they could not help me I would have to email. But I told him I had also talked to support on that night about two of my trips. They said if you contacted us then we will have a record that you were out there and we will have a record of all your trips I said thank you very much. I sent off an email to Amazon Flex I haven't heard back from them yet. They're probably sick of hearing from me but I know I was out there they know I was out there so I'm hoping it's just a computer glitch but I will keep trying until they realize that I was there. Thanks for your input


No worries. Good luck!

also, maybe the warehouse gm can help you.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> No worries. Good luck!
> 
> also, maybe the warehouse gm can help you.


You know I did not think about the warehouse guy he's super nice. He would have a record that I was there also. Thank you again for your help see this forum helps everyone out


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Just wait for the reply... actually email support has been helpful to me in the past when I got "you missed your shift" emails because I had back to back shifts.. they looked into it and credited me for the "missed" shift pretty quick (and took the 'ding' off my record as well).

If they don't understand on the first reply, ask politely to escalate. 

Phone support is only for package delivery issues, they have no idea how the app works and can't help you with app or payment issues, only email support can do that. 

I have also had one of the blue vests open a ticket on a (wrong) missed shift email as well. Just be super polite and make sure you only approach them during a lull (evenings after most packages have gone out are best.)

g


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

gaj said:


> Just wait for the reply... actually email support has been helpful to me in the past when I got "you missed your shift" emails because I had back to back shifts.. they looked into it and credited me for the "missed" shift pretty quick (and took the 'ding' off my record as well).
> 
> If they don't understand on the first reply, ask politely to escalate.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. I think I'll wait a few days see if I get a response and if not I will talk to them boss at the warehouse.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Or check your earnings to see if it has been corrected already. If so, be sure and email support again anyway, explain nicely what happened, thank them for correcting the issue and ask them to make sure that you are worried about the email and want to make sure you didn't get penalized for their error.

g


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

gaj said:


> Or check your earnings to see if it has been corrected already. If so, be sure and email support again anyway, explain nicely what happened, thank them for correcting the issue and ask them to make sure that you are worried about the email and want to make sure you didn't get penalized for their error.
> 
> g


Thank you for the advice


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Well as of this morning the earnings were correctly added to my statement. They said it was a computer error, at least it was done. Once again thank you to all of you for your advice.


----------

